# under ground tank smoker ideas



## wabahom (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm starting off with a 500 lbs old under ground propane tank to build my self a smoker. i plan on using primarily for doing pigs but would also like to to cook other stuff on it to. i think it would be cool to keep the center stack but I'm wondering if the will affect the air flow. 2nd I'm looking for ideas on what to do for a fire box. I've seen some use a 2nd but smaller tank along side or others build a square fire box on one end. what would be the advantage or disadvantage of both? anyone ever use a under ground tank before?


----------



## daveomak (Apr 23, 2012)

wabahom, morning...  Welcome to the forum.... A reverse flow smoker would be something to look at... they seem to be the choice for consistent temps and ease of cooking ....  Attached are two threads for helping you decide....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/54542/building-an-italian-offset-smoker/20

http://www.feldoncentral.com/bbqcalculator.html

These supply the basics of design and theory and calculations for building a successful smoker..... There are many folks here that can assist you with any specific questions you may have as the build progresses...   Feel free to ask any and all questions you may have about anything that arises...  We are here to help you be successful...

By the way, WELCOME to the forum...

Please fill out your profile with location etc. in the http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call  forum.... This will better help us, help you...

Dave


----------



## wabahom (Apr 23, 2012)

ill be sure to check the links out and thanks for the welcome


----------



## daveomak (Apr 26, 2012)

wabahom, evening..... Are you having any luck sorting through the posts as to where you may be headed with you build ????

I know how much info is here and it can be overwhelming.....  Keep in touch..... we want you to be comfortable in your descisions and are willing to help where ever we can...   Feel free to PM me or start a new thread to clarify any questions you may have....

  Dave


----------



## dragons breath (May 13, 2012)

You have a good start there. This one would make a monster of a smoker. Keep us posted with pictures. I'm looking forward to this build.


----------



## salbaje gato (May 30, 2012)

Man , That is one nice unit to start with, the possibilities are many. I'd love to see what yo come up with..  I see a trailer in your future..


----------

